# Beltane Barbarian!



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Sounds great! May always needs spicing up a bit


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Jack - oooo, that would be a good reasoning tool to get hubby to be my own personal slave for the day......


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

I thought hubbies were already slaves?


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

LOL! Then I better do some catching up, mine has gotten off pretty easy


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

ROFL!! That is a great idea Jack!! OH MAN that would be fun!

It would give me a reason to get one of those Princess Lea slave costumes!! HAHA!!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

I knew you'd like it Creepy..... being as you like to do theme parties!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Update!

As some of you may know......Beltane is a fertility rite holliday, and I have found some interesting items to add!!!!

APHRODISIACS!!!!!!

I found a partial list and some are very obtainable!

Nyuck nyuck nyah!


----------



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

Beltane may have more to do with Halloween than you know.(in a way). In Germany, April 30th is known as Walpurgis. It's their equivalent to Halloween. A night when spirits of the dead roam free! They may celebrate it differantly, but basically the same idea


----------



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

Did anyone celebrate Beltane, Walpurgis, or May Day? Or any of the other names for this holliday? Hope it was good!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

I did!! Finally got around to it the other night. Just had a simple ceremony and celebration. It was nice and quiet (meaning doggies were put up for a while) lol.

Hope everyone else had a great one!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Spooky Chuck said:


> Beltane may have more to do with Halloween than you know.(in a way). In Germany, April 30th is known as Walpurgis. It's their equivalent to Halloween. A night when spirits of the dead roam free! They may celebrate it differantly, but basically the same idea


I did not know this! I may have to look this one up! Thanks!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

CreepyKitty said:


> I did!! Finally got around to it the other night. Just had a simple ceremony and celebration. It was nice and quiet (meaning doggies were put up for a while) lol.
> 
> Hope everyone else had a great one!


That could be read many ways Creepy, considering Beltane is a flirtility holliday!
(Wink wink nudge nudge)
I am glad you had a good one!

I mean "Fertility" not flirtility!


----------



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

Hehe!! Flirtility is funny! That's a good one!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

LOL!!! Jack!

Yes there was quite a bit of "flirting" going on.  But that is all I will say.

Also, you a fan of Monty Python? I noticed the (wink wink nudge nudge) LOL.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

CreepyKitty said:


> LOL!!! Jack!
> 
> Yes there was quite a bit of "flirting" going on.  But that is all I will say.
> 
> Also, you a fan of Monty Python? I noticed the (wink wink nudge nudge) LOL.


Ah! Say no more, say no more!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Awesome Jack! Gawd I am a HUGE Monty Python fan! Almost as much as I am a Freddy fan! lol.

Got everything they ever did on DVD!!


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

In England there are still some celebratios for "May Day", with dancing around may poles, the green man making an apperance and general celebrations for the return of warmer weather. Altough theres a lot of very politically correct folks trying to stamp out a lot of old traditions 
Creepykitty - i love Monty Python as well!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Oh wow that is so awesome Annea!! Man as if I couldn't feel anymore at home here!! lol. My hubby and I LOVE Monty Python but all of his friends look at us like we are crazy if we quote something from them. lol. Some of my friends know who they are but have never really cared that much about them. lol.

Sorry I got so exicted this is just cool.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

"Spam. spam spam spam!
Spam spam spam
spam "

"SHUT UP YOU BLODDY VIKINGS!"


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

It is almost that time of year again.....gonna attempt yet another Beltane Revel.
It may not be a barbarian this time.....but I have time to consider the theme!

NOW! What would be cool...is if I have it the same weekend as Hauntcon so some of you wierdos are out here to invite!


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

hehehe Let the party begin!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Hauntiholik said:


> hehehe Let the party begin!


You gonna make this one???


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Jack Reaper said:


> You gonna make this one???


Assuming I'm not battered, broken or dying - just try to keep me away.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Maybe you'll be able to convince Empress to come to Hauntcon if she gets to go to one of *YOUR* parties Jack. hehehe


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Possible....but the party isn't set in stone....I need the optimum day!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Optimum day is May 20th!
Before Memorial day,
After Mother's day, Coronation, Cinco de Mayo
During Hauntcon, which means some of you beautiful Halloween types may be in MY graveyard!


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm looking forward to the debauchery! You certainly got a positive thumbs up from Randy LOL


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Let's hope I can live up to the legend!


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

hehehe NO pressure Jack!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

I do not feel pressure!


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Jack Reaper said:


> Let's hope I can live up to the legend!


No trampolines


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

May poles.......
Fire eaters......
Glass walkers....
and people you can staple things to.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Body paint and flowers in your hair?


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Hauntiholik said:


> Body paint and flowers your hair?


Should that be flowers in your hair?
WHAT? You goin' hippie on me????


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Not hippie! Anything but THAT!

hehehe I figure I'll go as a spring goddess. LOL!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Uh....go as a nymph...less sacriligious.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Ok have it your way


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

So it is written!
So it shall be!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Now to pick what kind of nymph. Land? Water? Underworld? Something to ponder.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Woods!
Or air!


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

On Wednesday at two minutes and three seconds after 1:00 in the morning, the
time and date will be 01:02:03 04/05/06. This will only happen again in 1000 years.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Are you into...numberology?


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

You're in Colorado, right? Is anyone here invited?


(May Day is a "spirit night" in Wales.)


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Hey night-owl - Jack's parties are not for the faint of heart. If he doesn't know you then chances are you'd run for your life as soon as you arrived.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

They tend to be somewhat...adult in nature...alcohol....random acts of nudity..and I know not who you are, your age, sex, religion, blood type, favorite color, what you did last summer, or anything else for that matter!

Post more!


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

I didn't mean to sound rude. I wasn't sure if you already knew everyone to whom you were addressing the party info or you were looking to include other people. If this was meant for "knowns" only I'm not going to be offended. Either way:

Who: ordinary 
Age: mid-thirties
sex: you bet! Oh, I mean female.
religion: generic pagan (I hope to graduate to designer pagan someday )
blood type: O+ (do vampires like that?)
favorite color: pink (doesn't fit my personality though)
last summer: no money so not much. some hiking.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

You have a PM Night Owl!


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

hehehe. Another potential soul to add to the party.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 2, 2006)

Wait, wait. Beltane really is the exact opposite of OCT 31? Really?


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Yes! Totally!


----------



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

Hauntiholik said:


> Now to pick what kind of nymph. Land? Water? Underworld? Something to ponder.


sorry, I can only think of the O type of nymphs. 



I gotta quit reading these threads. My mind gets sucked back down into the gutter too easily.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Tig......you have to get OUT of the gutter to get sucked back in.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

What is an O type nymph?
Please! You teach!


----------



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

damn..........Jack is slow tonight.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Tig - Jack needs instruction and maybe a picture.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Yeah...whatever.


----------



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

man......now I gotta get him instructions. next he will want me to hold his hand too.


----------



## Mortuis (Apr 7, 2006)

Ah, if only I were twenty years younger and seventy pounds thinner....


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Mortuis said:


> Ah, if only I were twenty years younger and seventy pounds thinner....


We accept people of all sizes, shapes, age groups, colors, perversions, zip codes, accents, sex, hair color, carnivors, herbivors, veggans, veggan level 10 (They eat nothing that casts a shadow), blood types,.......


----------



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

ok, I gotta ask............what doesn't cast a shadow (do they only eat groundhogs on years when they don't go back into their dens?)


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Maybe they suck the poor happless life forms that float around in the air riding on dust particals and pollen spores, but they are out there!~


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

An earlier post on this thread said something concerning the politically corretectors "Stamping Out" the rest of our fun? Or something like that ?
I immeadiately had a vision of these people being extremely burdoned by their task and it's equiptment, oversized extremely heavy and clumsey orthopedic shoes that inhibit even moving a step! YES!!!!
There was a time a few years ago when I saw many such cranky, humorless types of footsore people. 
I finally got to the point where I would say once I began the house tour that if they were going to be that way that they might as well leave right now!
(Of course I already had their ticket money!)
So There.
My house tours are alot like a one-sided "party", I do most of the talking and joking around, sometimes at other's expense.
I have also thought that maybe I'm really not such a social person since they are paying me for this "party" and I tell them all when it's over and make everybody leave!
Formula for a perfect party? hahahaha!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

It all is gonna depend on weather but.....since Beltane is exactly Opposite, the yard will be set up to celebrate life...rather than death.
Green and yellow lighting, with bird and some of those new age...rain forrest sound effects in the back ground.
Real and fake flowers everywhere....
And if this spring continues like it has, it might be hot. I may put to use a misting machine!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Happy Beltane people!!!
It is officially on Monday!
So for those of you Halloween freaks should know...we are half way to Halloween!


----------

